# Help with Dirt Driveway



## DTrain

We have a road gravel drive way and I am going to redo it (put a new layer on top of the road gravel that's there) as it has become very sandy and there are a lot of low spots.

I was thinking of using dolomite and just called a contractor and I can get 18 tons of 22a dolomite (approx 11 yds) for $320.

He also mentioned using 22a crushed concrete which I can get 11 yds for $211. 

I have seen and like dolomite but I am wondering if it's worth the extra $110 bucks. Anyone have experience with either of these? Is the dolomite better than the crushed concrete? If so why?

Thanks!


----------



## wild bill

there was a thread about this not to long ago in the soundoff forum. you might want to look it up.


----------



## GrouseBuster

23a is the best road material IMO but it's probably more expensive. I have used crushed stone (6a) in some areas.


----------



## Sailor

Call Grand Rapids Gravel 616-538-9000 and ask about "fractured stone".
It costs a little more per yard but IMO goes much farther and drains better.


----------



## Murph

I design and build roads as part of my job and we do not use crushed concrete under our roads. We have found that it just doesn't drain very well and retains moisture which is the number one enemy of paved roads. With that said, however, I have the crushed concrete in my driveway. My builder talked me into it because of the price difference(money has a way of talking!). Crushed concrete is being used a lot on driveways and parking lots due to the price and availability. This time of year the driveway is mushy and holds water. I know I would have been happier with the crushed limestone(dolomite). But.... once the frost comes out and the weather dries up a little the driveway is very firm and does not need a lot of maintenance or grading. If it wasn't for the moisture retainage, crushed concrete would the way to go. I think If I had to do it again I would probably put in the limestone.


----------



## DTrain

Thanks Murph,
I have been leaning towards the dolomite and it sounds like you are a subject matter expert and confirming that is the way to go.


----------



## tibs36

we used slag in our drive depending on if its new construction, you would want more fines so it packs good and makes a good base.


----------



## johnhunter

What is this thread doing in this forum?


----------



## jig head

I will give you my oppinion.
I am a road grader operater with lots of experience with crushed concrete and crushed limestone {dolomite}. I prefer 23a limestone, 22a is great also the stone is slightly larger. 
as for crushed concrete it depends who is crushing it it can be great material if it has enough fines in it. if there are not enough fines it is to marbley and never tightens up. but it does great if there is a lot of water because it does not seem to get sloppy.
when I am working in the midland area we get crushed concrete from fisher and it does not have enough fines in it. when in saginaw we buy from champagne and marx there stuff is perfect.
if you are putting the stone over road gravel 18 ton is not going to go very far. you should put about 4 inches over thwe base you have to get good results. 18 ton will cover at 4 inches about 50 feet on a 12 foot drive.
that stone gets pricy when you get away from the shipping area.
up north where I own land I hauled 200 ton for my driveway. it cost 3.05 per ton here in bay city it is approx. 8.00 per ton.
hope this helps.
Ray


----------



## jig head

farmlegend you are right this thread does not belong in this forum.
but there is no forum here for a thread like this. not trying to start a war on this but maybe steve should put a forum for stuff like this.
some people would say to put it in sound off but IMO that would not be right either.
Ray


----------



## DTrain

Thanks for the infor jig head. I may need to get more as I want to go along the north side of my garage with it also...

Sounds like dolomite is the way to go...


----------



## jpollman

Here's my .02 on the use of Dolomite....

*I HATE IT !!!*

My family owns a business that has a gravel driveway and parking lot. About 15 years ago we had a good size load of Dolomite brought in and spread around. It did make for a nice smooth and compacted parking area. But almost immediately we very much regretted that decision. *IT MADE ONE HECK OF A MESS !!!* Whenever it rained we got the nastiest milky mud tracked into the shop and into your car whenever you got inside. When the stuff finally does dry up, it's like a major dustbowl. It stayed that way for probably a year or more. We finally got a dozer back in there and brought in some 21AA and put a layer over the top and finally got it solved. There is now a good solid base and we just get it graded every two or three years with a small dozer and it's a fine parking lot. IMO Dolomite makes a fine base for paving but I would never again use it where it's going to be exposed !

John


----------



## MGV

Well just to add more. I am not sure i would go with the crushed concrete. It can also be very dusty in the middle of summer. I would go with washed stone for cleanliness. But i know that is expensive. Where are you located in Grand Rapids? north end or south end of GR?


----------



## DTrain

West... we are in Allendale.


----------



## jig head

jpollman
you brought up some good points.
when you mention dolomite it is still limestone. I think that dolomite and calcite are just the pits that the stone comes from but it is still limestone.
also the milky mud and the dust com from the fines in the stone.
you mentioned 21AA it is the same limestone with slightly larger stone and less fines. a little more money per ton. but it is what the state specs in most of their jobs. I like 21AA except if the dozer operater plays with it to much before I get their to grade it the larger stone ends up on top and it becomes very marbley. thus less dust and less milky mud. but then you end up with larger stone on top that stays loose and dont compact.
Ray


----------



## DTrain

I was under the impression that after a few good rains, the white residue would wash away and it wouldn't track in much after that!?!?!?


----------



## jpollman

DTrain said:


> I was under the impression that after a few good rains, the white residue would wash away and it wouldn't track in much after that!?!?!?


Maybe it will, maybe it won't. But as I said, we had one heck of a mess for about a year ! It got in the building and our vehicles were a mess for a long time.

Just my personal experience with the stuff.

John


----------



## 22 Chuck

Dolomite is Magnesium carbonate and Calcium carbonate.

Limestone is just calcium. So what does that prove??

Biggest dolomite mine in the WORLD--Drummond Island at the E end of UP MI.


----------



## DTrain

CL-Lewiston said:


> Dolomite is Magnesium carbonate and Calcium carbonate.
> 
> Limestone is just calcium. So what does that prove??
> 
> Biggest dolomite mine in the WORLD--Drummond Island at the E end of UP MI.


So you are saying there is a definite difference between dolomite and crushed limestone? I wonder if that accounts for some of the different experiences people have had.


----------

